# reappearing rust stains



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

Over a year and a half ago i built a woden chase for a furnace and stuccoed it. Put a stainless chase cover on it, s.s. screws, s.s. trip. ins. pipe, s.s. chimney cap and wait for it, a galvinized storm collar, I couldn't get one in stainless. Well big mistake, of course, the edge started to rust, running down two spots on chimney. Call back, so now i find an aluminium storm collar, swap it out, clean off the rust, everything's great, she's (HO) happy......ring...ring... I've been back 3 times, it seems to be spreading in different spots and not comming from anywhere in piticular. No runs just sploches. All the s.s. and alu. look good.

So that only leaves the stucco, "Penncrete". Could the rust be bleeding out of the sand in the stucco? 

Short of painting it, which I told her I could last time i was out about 6-8 weeks ago, is there anything else I can do, I came home to a message from her tonight. I want this to be the last time out.

Masons, plasters, painters, anyone...HELP.

Thanks D.


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

Diamond D. said:


> So that only leaves the stucco, "Penncrete". Could the rust be bleeding out of the sand in the stucco?


It could be coming from the sand. It is also a problem with some bricks as well. http://www.ibstock.uk.com/pdfs/technical-support/iron-staining-of-clay-bricks.pdf 
There are also some chemicals that you can apply.


----------



## bytor (Jan 23, 2010)

Did you use metal lathe of any kind? Could it be coming from that? I've seen galvanized lathe rust in a couple of years...
If you did use lathe, how did you fasten it? Could your fasteners be rusting?


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, guys. Sorry I didn't get back sooner, but have been out of town.
That said...

stuart, what are the chemicals? What do they do, remove the rust or keep it from returning? Is it a sealer?

bytor, yes, I used galvinized wire and galvinized roofing nails. If the wire or nails were rusting (it has only been about one and a half yrs.) how would it be migrating through the stucco? There are no cracks in the finish and there is no evidance of water infiltration.

I will try to get some pictures, although she didn't say the rust has returned... Yet.

Thanks again, D.


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

1 part phosphoric acid to 6 parts of water. You need to brush it over the whole area as it will bleach the mortar a slightly different colour. You can also use oxalic acid, about 20 grams to a litre of water.


----------



## designer-fixit (Jul 13, 2010)

i know jobsites are different but at home i CLR the heck out of everything with rust ....silly but that stuff really works on everything


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

designer-fixit said:


> i know jobsites are different but at home i CLR the heck out of everything with rust ....silly but that stuff really works on everything


Yes, it really does... But the rust keeps comming back. :furious:

Hey stu, thanks for the formula, but i'm no chemist, is that for removal or prevention ? :confused1:


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

It's for removal. There is a product called RidRust which contains phosphoric acid, but I have not used this.
http://www.nclonline.com/documents/download/1532/0/RID RUST


----------



## bytor (Jan 23, 2010)

Diamond D. said:


> bytor, yes, I used galvinized wire and galvinized roofing nails. If the wire or nails were rusting (it has only been about one and a half yrs.) how would it be migrating through the stucco? There are no cracks in the finish and there is no evidance of water infiltration.


I guess i was thinking of things like wind driven rain, humidity in the air, surface moisture migrating into the stucco as it moves away from the heat of the sun etc. As we all know, masonry products are by no means waterproof... But, on second thought, your stucco is probably painted (?) or sealed somehow (?), so I'm probably a little off base with my thoughts...


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

bytor said:


> I guess i was thinking of things like wind driven rain, humidity in the air, surface moisture migrating into the stucco as it moves away from the heat of the sun etc. As we all know, masonry products are by no means waterproof... But, on second thought, your stucco is probably painted (?) or sealed somehow (?), so I'm probably a little off base with my thoughts...


 
No....no paint or sealer.

BUT........

I stoped by yesterday to get some pictures (one day i will learn how to post them, i really tried) and the rust was back. Same spots, (corners or near corners) and it looks like runs. There is now, also a stain on the side of the stainless steel chase cover. So now i'm back to thinking it is comming from the so called stainless steel cap. Even though it is shinny as he77, there is some faint rust on the outer edge, though I cant figure whereit is comming from. Again I am not a chemist, but is there any reaction between aluminium (storm collar)and stainless steel (pipe, cap and chase cover)?

Now the new shingles are badly stained. I guess I will have to replace them. Soon i will owe her money. :sad: 

When do you stop fixing for free and start charging for this stuff ? Thats a question for another thread, but of course I already know the answer to that silly question!

Thanks for the vent. D.


----------

